# Canada burned down the White House 200yrs ago today



## daftandbarmy (25 Jul 2016)

Jolly good show. No hard feelings old chap...

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=QET4x2CzDOQ


----------



## Fishbone Jones (25 Jul 2016)

IIRC, it was British Regulars that sacked and burned Washington. Not Canadians. Canadians did not officially become such until 1867.


----------



## FSTO (25 Jul 2016)

No we didn't.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robert_Ross_(British_Army_officer)


----------



## dimsum (25 Jul 2016)

FSTO said:
			
		

> No we didn't.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robert_Ross_(British_Army_officer)



Bob Ross burned down the White House?  

Happy trees, indeed.   >

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bob_Ross


----------



## jeffb (25 Jul 2016)

IIRC the British Regulars that were involved in that raid had come from the Peninsula and had never even set foot in British North America and there were no Fencibles or Incorporate Militia on that raid.

But hey, sure, Wayne Gretzky, Celine Dion and Margaret Atwood burned down the White House.


----------



## Altair (25 Jul 2016)

I was going to mention that Canadians were nowhere close when that happened but I see that people with some semblance of historical knowledge beat me to it.


----------



## cupper (25 Jul 2016)

You are all a bunch of party poopers!  :cdnsalute:

Regardless, it still pisses 'murikins off when you point that out to them.  [


----------



## FSTO (26 Jul 2016)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> Bob Ross burned down the White House?
> 
> Happy trees, indeed.   >
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bob_Ross


Bob just bored the White House enough to set itself on fire!


----------



## cupper (26 Jul 2016)

FSTO said:
			
		

> Bob just bored the White House enough to set itself on fire!



:rofl:


----------



## PPCLI Guy (26 Jul 2016)

except it was Aug 24th.....


----------



## AbdullahD (26 Jul 2016)

PPCLI Guy said:
			
		

> except it was Aug 24th.....



And wasn't the so called white house... pink...

Realy manly color that one 

*I can be wrong... http://architecture.about.com/od/usa/tp/WhiteHouseFacts.htm and looks like i am*


----------



## jeffb (26 Jul 2016)

PPCLI Guy said:
			
		

> except it was Aug 24th.....



And while we are at it, 202 years ago. The war ended in 1814 and Washington was burned that year.


----------



## Altair (26 Jul 2016)

:arid rifleman: :soldier: :deadhorse: :fifty:


----------



## Lightguns (26 Jul 2016)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> Bob Ross burned down the White House?
> 
> Happy trees, indeed.   >
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bob_Ross



When I go, it's a barrel of rum for me too.


----------



## tomahawk6 (26 Jul 2016)

Its a myth that Canada burned the White House and Washington.Rather it was General Ross with 4 brigades of Wellington's Army that arrived in Nova Scotia.Three brigades remianed in Canada and Ross took the fourth to Washington reinforced by a battalion at Bermuda bringing his force to 3400 men.But it really doesnt matter now as we are all friends today. :camo:


----------



## The Bread Guy (26 Jul 2016)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> Bob Ross burned down the White House?
> 
> Happy trees, indeed.   >
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bob_Ross


Afros and ochre rule! :rofl:


----------



## cupper (26 Jul 2016)

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> Its a myth that Canada burned the White House and Washington.Rather it was General Ross with 4 brigades of Wellington's Army that arrived in Nova Scotia.Three brigades remianed in Canada and Ross took the fourth to Washington reinforced by a battalion at Bermuda bringing his force to 3400 men.But it really doesnt matter now as we are all friends today. :camo:



Just remember that when you decide to uproot when Queen Hillary assends to the US throne.  [


----------



## daftandbarmy (26 Jul 2016)

cupper said:
			
		

> Just remember that when you decide to uproot when Queen Hillary assends to the US throne.  [



No, no, no... we'll need an in-country covert FOB for when we move in to reoccupy the illegally seized 13 colonies. 

Given the way Russia's economy is going, I believe that we may be able to contract with Mr. Putin to pull a North American 'Crimea' for us.


----------



## PuckChaser (26 Jul 2016)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> Given the way Russia's economy is going, I believe that we may be able to contract with Mr. Putin to pull a North American 'Crimea' for us.



Alaska???


----------



## tomahawk6 (26 Jul 2016)

Considering Canada was not a country but a colony you have no claim to burning Washington anymore than OZ can,also a former colony.


----------



## daftandbarmy (26 Jul 2016)

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> Considering Canada was not a country but a colony you have no claim to burning Washington anymore than OZ can,also a former colony.



You clearly weren't listening to the Harper government, were you?


----------



## tomahawk6 (26 Jul 2016)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> You clearly weren't listening to the Harper government, were you?



Nope,but revisionist history must be disputed no matter the source Heaven forbid Canadian kids get the wrong view of history. ;D


----------



## jollyjacktar (26 Jul 2016)

Oh, you mean like "The Patriot"...


----------



## cavalryman (26 Jul 2016)

Or U-571...  op:


----------



## tomahawk6 (26 Jul 2016)

I think Hollywood calls that artistic license.


----------



## Chispa (26 Jul 2016)

As mentioned Canada had no part, and it wasn't burnt down, some parts charred by the fire other parts intact, a storm miraculously appeared and put out all the fires in the city. Now according too Ancient Astronauts Theorist, It was ET that intervene making it rain.

Although the above is stretching it en-masse, I believe it's plausible ancient astronauts visited earth, if you take into consideration countless of ancient cultures, North & South American Indians, Hindu they have 33 million gods, Egyptians, Romans, etc., old texts; "we were created by Star, or Sun Gods." Note many claim from Orion's Belt. 


C.U.


----------



## tomahawk6 (26 Jul 2016)

Chispa said:
			
		

> As mentioned Canada had no part, and it wasn't burnt down, some parts charred by the fire other parts intact, a storm miraculously appeared and put out all the fires in the city. Now according too Ancient Astronauts Theorist, It was ET that intervene making it rain.
> 
> Although the above is stretching it en-masse, I believe it's plausible ancient astronauts visited earth, if you take into consideration countless of ancient cultures, North & South American Indians, Hindu they have 33 million gods, Egyptians, Romans, etc., old texts; "we were created by Star, or Sun Gods." Note many claim from Orion's Belt.
> 
> ...



Perhaps a name change to Chutzpah should be considered ?  ;D


----------



## Chispa (26 Jul 2016)

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> Perhaps a name change to Chutzpah should be considered ?  ;D



 [ The Great Gazoo Theorists.


----------

